# Bulbophyllum alagense, Barbosella sp. etc



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Bulbophyllum alagense (small form)
Barbosella handroi
Barbosella dusenii

Does anybody here grow these orchids?
For each orchid:
Do you grow it on moss/sphagnum?
How wet do you grow it? Moist always?
How much light / how close to top?
How fast does it spread?

I've read up on these a bit but I'd like to hear other's experiences with them

Thanks for any help!


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

i actually just got a small barbosella handroi, so i would appreciate some in depth info too. from what the seller told me, it likes high humidity, moderate light, and good air circulation.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I grow alagense large form about 2-4" from two T8 sunlight bulbs, no moss, watered daily most of the year less in winter. I'd say it's a pretty fast grower. Most bulbs put out multiple leads, so it multiplies quickly.

I have Barbosella cogniauxiana, handroi is considered a synonym of this. I haven't had it long enough to give first hand information, but from what I've found, it likes medium light, can take a wide range of temps. I've seen where this is grown a little drier, so it probably won't want a ton of moss.


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Spaff said:


> I grow alagense large form about 2-4" from two T8 sunlight bulbs, no moss, watered daily most of the year less in winter. I'd say it's a pretty fast grower. Most bulbs put out multiple leads, so it multiplies quickly.
> 
> I have Barbosella cogniauxiana, handroi is considered a synonym of this. I haven't had it long enough to give first hand information, but from what I've found, it likes medium light, can take a wide range of temps. I've seen where this is grown a little drier, so it probably won't want a ton of moss.


A few more questions:

Alagense large form- How big are the bulbs and leaves on this? Pics? I can't really tell what's what when I google alagense large form as I still get small form pics. Also there are not many pics where you can compare the plant next to something of known size. What is yours mounted to? Foam bg? Wood?

Thanks


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

barbosella handroi is a little more less demanding to grow. keep it in high humidity and in the open where the light is brightest and the most air circulation is. keep it wet alot it'll rot on you. that's what iv'e come across as i've divided it and tried in different sections of my viv.

alagense is another one I have that's a faster grower for me than my other orchids. Keep it in semi low light or bright light but make sure it's media gets a good amount of moisture or mist the plant a little often. This one I've yet to get it to flower I think so I'm not to sure on the required conditions for that.

Barbosella dusenii - I've had a friend grow it under mid temp conditions with high humidity but I can't say on personal experience. If you get that one going wouldn't mind doing a trade with you.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I'd say the large form is no bigger than 1.5-2" in height (bulb plus leaf). I can post pictures tomorrow. The lights are off in the tank right now. I grow mine loosely mounted to a piece of grape vine without any moss. The mount sort of makes and "L" shape, so it probably stays a little wetter than most of the other mounts since it is partially horizontal.


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

Spaff said:


> I'd say the large form is no bigger than 1.5-2" in height (bulb plus leaf). I can post pictures tomorrow. The lights are off in the tank right now. I grow mine loosely mounted to a piece of grape vine without any moss. The mount sort of makes and "L" shape, so it probably stays a little wetter than most of the other mounts since it is partially horizontal.


Wow, pics would be great! Thanks a lot


----------

